# Airplane pics



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Just thought I'd post some pictures of Airplane 


























Yeah... He looks so different depending on which camera I use...

Here's one taken using an Olympus point-and-shoot:


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What a fun name for a fun betta!


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you! 

I really don't know how I came up with the name. It just appeared out of nowhere.

Any clue as to which type/coloring he is?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd peg him as a multicolor crowntail... but I'm not an expert on color patterns yet..


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

In person he's more blue than green. I actually don't see any green in person.


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

New pics


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I like his little house, that's really funny and cuuute! X3


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cute little guy! How much do you feed him? He looks kinda bloated...


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

On the first day I fed him 3-5 pellets.

Every day from that I fed him 2-3 twice daily.

I've fasted him for 2 days, still looks bloated. I just feed him 1-2 pellets a day.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Fast him some more. :nicefish:


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

How many days of no food is safe for him?

I actually think he's constipated, as I've yet to see poop in his tank.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Bettas can go for 3 weeks without eating, so he should be fine (; Beautiful fish, love his name.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Moar fasting! And no more 3-5 a day.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is so cute!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

He's a cutie! I love his little house as well.


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

I recently started feeding him Hikari freeze dried bloodworms, and I've been noticing poop at the bottom of his tank now. He's slowly recovering from fin rot, but lately he's been so happy that when I got home from work, he was blowing a bubble nest


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

This may help you with identifying this and any future fish

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868&highlight=colours+fins

Cheers and enjoy
Dan


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

HarleyRigid said:


> This may help you with identifying this and any future fish
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868&highlight=colours+fins
> 
> ...


I actually checked that thread out when I first registered here.

I'm still clueless...


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm still clueless on some of mine as well.:-? 

He's quite the beautiful fish... and he knows it too! ;-)


----------



## plakatfighter123 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow i think i like your betta's home a lot.. its very nice and bright color!! =)


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I'd peg him as a multicolor crowntail... but I'm not an expert on color patterns yet..


Would have to agree with you Monroe


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

plakatfighter123 said:


> Wow i think i like your betta's home a lot.. its very nice and bright color!! =)


Thanks!

He'll be moving to a 10 gallon once it's finished cycling.

HarleyRigid - I was unsure about the color combination, thinking he was blue/red, or green/red, but he seems to have both. In real life, his body is green, while the accents on the leading edge of his dorsal is a greenish/bluish. His fins are obviously red, haha... If anything I thought he was more bi-colored, since there's more green than blue, it's only in some lighting conditions.


----------



## clindstrom (Jan 15, 2011)

He is gorgeous and look at that bubble nest!


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks!

I got an SB-600 flash for my camera the other day and decided to take some pics.

Hopefully the ones this time around will give you guys a better idea of his colors.

Auto-leveling:









No auto-leveling:









Just another nice shot, with auto-leveling:









His eyes are blue under normal light.

And yes, his water is a bit yellow. I'm treating him for fin rot at the moment.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very pretty boy!

I'd say multi-color- if he didn't have that litte bit of blue/green at the front of his dorsal fin I'd say bi-color. But then again I'm pretty picky with colors.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So pretty! :nicefish:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the look of the white gravel against his deep red fins, Beautiful!


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you!

Aluyasha, he'll be in a 10 gallon with green gravel in about a week (assuming the water tests fine by Friday).


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Cool, I have yet to see green gravel in a tank. He will look like Christmas.


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Hopefully there's a decent amount of contrast 

Here's a photo I took on day 1 of the cycling:


----------



## Bettasteve (Jan 19, 2011)

his color kinda reaches out and grabs ya ! outstanding !


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, Steve!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Airplane said:


> Hopefully there's a decent amount of contrast
> 
> Here's a photo I took on day 1 of the cycling:


Nice. I bet a soild black background would look very nice with it. :]


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. I was considering using some black construction paper, or something laminated that would reflect light.

The problem is, whenever I get near his tank while wearing a black jacket, or a black shirt, he seems to be very scared/cautious


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Airplane said:


> That's what I was thinking. I was considering using some black construction paper, or something laminated that would reflect light.
> 
> The problem is, whenever I get near his tank while wearing a black jacket, or a black shirt, he seems to be very scared/cautious


Well, you can always try it. maybe the fact that the background would not be moving might help him get used to it.


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'll probably do that when he moves to the bigger tank.

I fed him with betta pellets this morning at 10:30, got home at midnight, gave him a few pieces of freeze-dried bloodworms, and he didn't touch it. He usually gets happy when I put them in his tank.

So I took them out after about 10 minutes to keep his tank from getting polluted and noticed that when I place my finger under the water's surface, he swims around it unafraid, and sometimes starts nipping on it... Any idea what's going on, or is he just getting more comfortable around me?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Airplane said:


> Yeah, I'll probably do that when he moves to the bigger tank.
> 
> I fed him with betta pellets this morning at 10:30, got home at midnight, gave him a few pieces of freeze-dried bloodworms, and he didn't touch it. He usually gets happy when I put them in his tank.
> 
> So I took them out after about 10 minutes to keep his tank from getting polluted and noticed that when I place my finger under the water's surface, he swims around it unafraid, and sometimes starts nipping on it... Any idea what's going on, or is he just getting more comfortable around me?


I think he is just getting used to you. I have heard a lot of people say that their Bettas do the same thing, they even play games with them by moving their finger around the surface of the tank and having the Betta chase it.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Very stunning colors, excellent photos as well. He's very pretty, and I'm sorry for the fin rot. He's going to have a ball in his new tank, be sure to show us lots of photos, i cannot wait to see!


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

Aluyasha said:


> I think he is just getting used to you. I have heard a lot of people say that their Bettas do the same thing, they even play games with them by moving their finger around the surface of the tank and having the Betta chase it.


That's good to hear.

I usually use my index finger to guide him to his food if he had his back turned to it. I actually had a pellet stuck to my finger with water and he actually nipped at it.

One day, if he gets comfortable enough to do this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSfVliwnsbA

My heart will probably melt 



Lordsameth said:


> Very stunning colors, excellent photos as well. He's very pretty, and I'm sorry for the fin rot. He's going to have a ball in his new tank, be sure to show us lots of photos, i cannot wait to see!


Thanks 

I'll definitely be taking lots of photos in the new tank! Tomorrow is his water change day + new dose of medication, so hopefully his fin rot gets better.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Airplane said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got an SB-600 flash for my camera the other day and decided to take some pics.
> 
> ...


I'd say he's blue-red with green iradescence(sp). A multi-color since there are three colors.
Iradescence is when there's a shiny gleam to the scales like yours has.
It can be over the whole body, or just part of it like yours.
(you may already know this Sorry if I'm babbling)
:nicefish:


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

LucyLoofa said:


> I'd say he's blue-red with green iradescence(sp). A multi-color since there are three colors.
> Iradescence is when there's a shiny gleam to the scales like yours has.
> It can be over the whole body, or just part of it like yours.
> (you may already know this Sorry if I'm babbling)
> :nicefish:


Ahaha, thanks 

But no, definitely didn't know that! So he's definitely a multi-color then 

What I did notice in real life, is that he's got a dark reddish 'coat' or 'tint' over his body, but reflects a bluish-green, (turqouise?) on his scales.


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

An update:

So Airplane is still recovering from fin rot, but he's doing well.

The blackened tips of his anal fins are slowly healing, and changing colors, surprisingly. The front anal fins are turning into a light blue color 

Anywho, here's the 'best' photo I was able to get showing off his colors. I finally got the perfect settings on my camera:









Here's another one of him flaring at something lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

His fins are looking great! Very pretty boy!


----------

